# Wheel help



## 1gr8bldr (Apr 12, 2017)

Needing help trying to find a source of info. My son got a set of used Hostile Sprocket rims with barely used tires. We mounted them up using the lugs that came off his other tires. Having had issue before with different thickness rims, we installed a lug nut by hand, about 1.5 turns, then marked a socket and counted the revolutions able to turn by hand, 6, plus then turning more with electric impact. The nut itself had 12 threads. So we know for sure we were utilizing at least 9 threads. But a  wheel came off on the highway, doing side damage to the truck and pushing the front end back where the lower end plowed the pavement. Apparently these wheels have a proprietary lug nut... or taper that did not match our lugs used. I spent much time on each tire, pulling it up equally knowing it was perfect. We checked the other tires and almost all the lugs were loose as well. Question is... where can I find the lug info I need. The internet is overwhelmed with info on the wheel but nothing on the lugs. Anybody know where I can find this sort of info?


----------



## lonewolf247 (Apr 12, 2017)

Sounds like it might be hard to track down the right info on the internet.  Is it possible that you can call the wheel manufacturer, to get a match for the correct lug nuts?

I think you have to start with the compatible lug nuts for your specific wheels, because without that, your hard work and efforts on the tightening procedure will basically not be effective.  

I would try to contact the manufacturer, to locate the correct lug nuts, and ask about the correct amount of torque needed to secure them.  I think it will more a matter of ft. lbs, rather than trying to count the threads and revolutions.  

Sorry I couldn't be more help, but maybe the manufacturers can.


----------



## 1gr8bldr (Apr 12, 2017)

lonewolf247 said:


> Sounds like it might be hard to track down the right info on the internet.  Is it possible that you can call the wheel manufacturer, to get a match for the correct lug nuts?
> 
> I think you have to start with the compatible lug nuts for your specific wheels, because without that, your hard work and efforts on the tightening procedure will basically not be effective.
> 
> ...


i emailed them, and will call tomorrow. The thread count was simply to make sure we were not getting say... only 1/4 inch of threads. LOL, my tractor is this way. Aftermarket rim was thicker so lug nuts only catch 1/2 as much. I have to keep an eye on it


----------



## transfixer (Apr 12, 2017)

It sounds like you may have used lug nuts that were normal acorn style, with a beveled bottom where it contacts the wheel, most aftermarket rims that are thicker than stock wheels require a lug nut with a shank that protrudes into the wheel, as well as the beveled bottom that seats against the wheel,   the shank gives you more thread holding, as well as supports the wheel and keeps it from trying to move under pressure.


----------



## 1gr8bldr (Apr 13, 2017)

I just talked with the manufacturer. They said it required only a typical conical seat. Apparently there are 4 types of seats, 60 degree conical, and three versions of ball seat. Strange that we used the 60 degree conical and they will not hold.


----------



## T-N-T (Apr 13, 2017)

Are the threads worn at all?

Maybe they just don't have good grip?


----------



## 1gr8bldr (Apr 13, 2017)

TopherAndTick said:


> Are the threads worn at all?
> 
> Maybe they just don't have good grip?


They seemingly look fine to me.


----------



## MonroeTaco (Apr 14, 2017)

You can buy longer wheel studs if you can't locate lug nuts.


----------



## Ajohnson0587 (Apr 23, 2017)

You have the wrong Style lug nuts, most OEM lug nuts will not work with after market wheels. If you contact the wheel manufacturer they can tell you what style Lug nut you need. Be sure to inspect all the lug nut studs carefully and they may have gotten damaged when the OEM lug nuts backed off.


----------

